# End of the 09 NFL season in October!



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats right sports fans the 09 NFL season came to a close yestarday , as the return of Tom Brady , Randy Moss and Wes Welker leaves no doubt who will win the Superbowl this year!!

You have only one chance and now is the time!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jump on the New England band wagon NOW!!!!!!!!

Or suffer another disapointing season!

If you are with me please comment , if not also please comment so I can make you eat youre words later on in the season 

New England Patriot's are #1 and in your harts you know this to be true 8)


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

tell that to the Denver Broncos. 
Looked pretty good against a hapless, winless titans didn't they.
Think I'll take the Saints over the patsies. Maybe even my vikes.


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

Bismarck High high school 64, Tennesse Titans 0. Bismarck coach quated as saying Jeff Fischers titans are the worst high school team they have ever faced. 

I wouldn't get all worked up over that game.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok we just beat Miami and the Patriots are firmly in first place should I get excited now?

Or should I wait till we stomp on the Colts and the Saints , then can I get fired up?

Oh Boy you guys don't even know :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

As that old song goes......But that was yestarday and yestarday's............................GONE!

Giants needed 3 Miracle's in that game and got em. Now you can see they have used up all their luck!!

The pic you should have posted was that of a flying pig. :lol: Cause pigs will fly before that happens again!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh.....i was just reminiscing on things you've said about how unbeatable the patriots are or have been in the past and those snapshots came to mind.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So will you eat your words when the Pats fall flat on their faces? Either the Vikes or Saints will beat the Colts or Bengals in Miami.Pats won't even get there. :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

In a few weeks you will not feel this way! The only team with a wimper of a chance is the Colts.

Either way the NFC stands no chance!


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I would take the bears and Cutler over the Pats at this point!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Love um' or hate um' VINCE YOUNG WINS football games. what a turnaround!! .............. doesnt hurt having chris johnson either!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Didn't you just get done pulling your foot out of your mouth Bore? You must like the taste of de-feet! oke: 
Pats will lose their first playoff game. Saints vs. Colts with Saints win.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

jwdinius1 said:


> Love um' or hate um' VINCE YOUNG WINS football games. what a turnaround!! .............. doesnt hurt having chris johnson either!!


Chris Johnson is the best back in football.


----------

